# What book would you like to see made into a movie?



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

What book have you read and thought 'wow, this would make an amazing movie?' (aside from ones that actually did get made into movies!)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I keep hoping that Stephen King's The Dark Tower series will get made into movies.  They keep sayings it's in development.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Hehe...just a few minutes ago, my hubby was sharing the news that there's going to be a new Sleeping Beauty movie (Maleficent), and I said, "I really wish they'd make a movie out of Robin McKinley's Sleeping Beauty book."


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

This is what they should've bothered doing in the early 1940s:



Since 2010 or so, the people behind _ReBoot_ and the _Barbie_ movies--Rainmaker--have considered doing a direct-to-DVD series based on it. As their bread and butter is CGI, let's hope something good will come out of it.

My guess for a runtime: around 37 minutes.

And if Disney actually went ahead with a third _Rescuers_ movie, this could have been a potential candidate for adaptation (I felt that way when I once read a library copy):


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

_Tower_ by Ken Bruen and Reed Farrel Coleman. Two of my favorite authors and a great story.


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Add a vote to the The Dark Tower series.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

One movie:    '48  by James Herbert  (how this has been missed, I have absolutely no idea)


Series of movies:   The Amber series by Roger Zelazny  (I think this has been avoided, rather than missed, as too difficult!!)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

The Fablehaven series by Brandon Mull


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

They're in the process of rectifying this, but I can't believe how long it's taken to arrive at a live-action version of



[I also can't believe they want $13.95 for the Kindle edition of the book! That's Mordor pricing!]

Todd


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

As long as it stayed true to the book Night Road by Kristen Hannah


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

_Rendezvous with Rama_ by Arthur C Clarke followed by _The Mote in God's Eye_ by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.
But I doubt Hollywood would take on Science Fiction without much combat (Contact being an exception) and doubt they would get them right anyways.


----------



## John Barlow (Oct 16, 2011)

Icelandic crime novelist Arnaldur Indriðason had his first detective novel, JAR CITY, made into a movie. His second in the series, SILENCE OF THE GRAVE, is also just right for screen adaptation, I think.


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope you won't mind my including an indie book, but Turing Evolved by David Kiston would be absolutely GREAT !


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson would have been amazing a few years ago, but now some of the technology in it would almost look outdated. Weird. 

Weird how many of my posts are turning into Neal Stephenson-related stuff. I promise I'm not Neal Stephenson in disguise.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

RIG: A Novel of Terror, The Dead Phone, After the Snowfall - oh, wait...are we not supposed to nominate our own works?  SORRY!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Math said:


> ...
> Series of movies: The Amber series by Roger Zelazny (I think this has been avoided, rather than missed, as too difficult!!)


If done well, this could be amazing (just imagine a shadow-walk sequence done right  ). But part of me does not want to see my favorite books made into something that is about 95% guaranteed to be disappointing when compared to the source.


----------



## Rogerelwell (May 19, 2011)

The Trigger, by Arthur C Clarke and Michael Kube-McDowell.  An interesting take on how something that looks so good for all could meet with so much resistance.

The scene where the US President and the Vietnam leader walks through a minefield with the mines going off in front of them would be quite something to see.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always wondered why they never made a movie out of _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ by Ann Radcliffe. I think it would make for a really cool mini-series, though. They could make it really over the top, like "Dark Shadows."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Any of Nelson DeMille's books.

_Wet Desert_ by Gary Hansen

_Radium Halos_ by Shelley Stout


----------



## lmyrick (Feb 23, 2012)

Guy Gavriel Kay's The Last Light of the Sun


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Piers Anthony's Blue Adept series and Split Infinity series.

Janet Patterson Smith's Ghost in the Swing.

J.R. Rain's Samantha Moon series. I actually tried to get this made into a series and got nowhere. But it deserves to be.

Bonnie Turner's Down the Memory Hole.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

lmyrick said:


> Guy Gavriel Kay's The Last Light of the Sun


+1


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd love to see The Talisman, by Stephen King and Peter Straub, made into a movie. 

Also, Without Remorse, by Tom Clancy, would be make a great revenge/spy thriller


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I keep hoping that Stephen King's The Dark Tower series will get made into movies. They keep sayings it's in development.


I actually hope they _don't_ make it. It''s not filmable. Especially the last three books with all the meta-nonsense in them.

I'd love to see a big-budget HBO series of Joe Abercrombie's 'First Law' trilogy. Do it GAME OF THRONES-style, uncensored and brutal as it needs to be. I'd cut off one of my fingers to see The Bloody-Nine, Bayaz, Glokta, Ferro and Jezel brought to life.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

The Hobbit - and it's on the way  
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

_The Forest of Hands and Teeth_ by Carrie Ryan. Just love that book. Of course, I think there should be more zombie movies made in general.


----------



## ashkir (Apr 6, 2012)

Honestly, I think this book would be better as a TV series over a movie. The series of The Lost Fleet.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not finished with it yet, but I would enjoy seeing The Dark Tower series as a film adaptation. 

I am SO thrilled for the release of The Hobbit.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Repairman Jack books by F. Paul Wilson I read recently would be cool


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.  Although I think it would make a better HBO series than a movie.


----------



## KLDillon2056 (Mar 3, 2012)

Man, oh Man. There are so many I would love to see get made. Definitely The Dark Tower. I read somewhere a few months ago that Ron Howard was thinking of adapting it. 

I would love to see S.J. Watson's Before I Go to Sleep adapted. 

And, tonight, I just finished reading Philip K. Dick's short story, Second Variety, for the first time. I think that would be interesting to see on the big screen.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KLDillon2056 said:


> ...
> And, tonight, I just finished reading Philip K. Dick's short story, Second Variety, for the first time. I think that would be interesting to see on the big screen.


I was just thinking the other day when perusing this thread that, in general, short stories and possibly novellas are innately better adapted to the 90-120 minutes a theatrical film release can devote, versus trying to distill the essence of a full novel into that same amount of time -- especially in these days when so many novels are 600 pages or more and full of multiple sub-plots.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

One of the short stories in Pam Houston's Cowboys Are My Weakness. Pick any one from that collection and you've got a cool indie film.


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

I think Balogh's Slightly series would make a great HBO series. Opening scene in the first book is at the Battle of Trafalgar (not sure if I spelled that right) during the war with Napolean. A man is dying and asks his superior officer for a favor with his last breath. What an opening! I'm a huge Downton Abbey fan but DA would pale beside Balogh's regency England. 

Lisa - I think you're right about Outlander but who would play Jamie? Just don't let somebody screw it up like they did when they cast Tom Cruise to play Lee Child's character, Jack Reacher. I can't think of a bigger mismatch if I tried.


----------



## JenniferRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

_The Sugar Queen_ by Sarah Addison Allen


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be great to see more Elmore Leonard books made into _good_ movies. The novels are terrific, but the on-screen adaptations of them -- with a few exceptions -- generally fall well short of the mark.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ender's Game-and it is FINALLY getting made.

Even if I'm concerned how it will translate into a movie, at least they're using live actors and not CGI.  The cast looks great, too.

The only problem is, people are going to think it's just capitalizing on the popularity of The Hunger Games-kids fighting kids, only this time in space.  For a book based on a story from 1977, I have to wonder if this would have been made sooner had Card written it five years ago instead of 35.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> Ender's Game-and it is FINALLY getting made.
> 
> Even if I'm concerned how it will translate into a movie, at least they're using live actors and not CGI. The cast looks great, too.
> 
> The only problem is, people are going to think it's just capitalizing on the popularity of The Hunger Games-kids fighting kids, only this time in space. For a book based on a story from 1977, I have to wonder if this would have been made sooner had Card written it five years ago instead of 35.


oh [email protected], I'm totally going have to listen to idiots trashing Ender's Game for being a Hunger Games copycat. 
Almost as bad as the people who thought the John Carter movie was derivative


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Let's remake _Watership Down_. (Remember that cartoon from the 1970s?)
Let's make a thematically honest _Starship Troopers_.
_Snow Crash_. (Perhaps too trippy for Hollywood.)
_Ringworld_. (Definitely too trippy for Hollywood.)
and...
_The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_?


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd love to see The Wind on Fire trilogy by William Nicholson made into a trilogy of films. And he's a screenwriter already, so he could write the adaptation! They would be epic!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett.  Or Hyperion by Dan Simmons.


----------



## Twofishes (May 30, 2012)

Ergodic Mage said:


> _Rendezvous with Rama_ by Arthur C Clarke ...


That is really great suggestion. I had always thought Clarke's _ The Songs of Distant Earth_ would make a great, big budget, Hollywood blockbuster with super wide appeal.


----------



## RikNieu (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to see a decent remake of Day Of The Triffids. But a really dark version, like someone one took M. Night Shyamalan forcefully one night, tied him to a chair and made him watch The Road four times before getting him to commence production. I'd pay to watch that. And the movie.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Martel47 said:


> Ender's Game-and it is FINALLY getting made.
> 
> Even if I'm concerned how it will translate into a movie, at least they're using live actors and not CGI. The cast looks great, too.
> 
> The only problem is, people are going to think it's just capitalizing on the popularity of The Hunger Games-kids fighting kids, only this time in space. For a book based on a story from 1977, I have to wonder if this would have been made sooner had Card written it five years ago instead of 35.


Been waiting a long time for Ender's Game to film.... Appears the lad playing Ender is an avid reader!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2633535/bio


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

I was a huge fan of Asimov's Foundation books as a kid, though in a way they would work much better as a TV series - a TV series that went through hundreds of years of galactic history, introducing new characters, might be fun though it might also be something the makers would balk at, since they'd have to keep casting.  But the Dune series were good.  I think the concept of Foundation, having a sort of secret society in space, and trying to prevent a galactic dark age, is still the kind of concept that really hasn't been explored in genre TV or movies.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I would love to see The Book Thief or The Graveyard Book made into movies.


----------



## Dragonfly Editing (Janet) (May 29, 2012)

I wonder if it would be possible to make a movie out of Jack Chalker's Well World Series? Or at least the first one, The Well of Souls. I know I've stated it elsewhere, but that has to be one of my all time favorite series.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

RikNieu said:


> I'd like to see a decent remake of Day Of The Triffids. But a really dark version, like someone one took M. Night Shyamalan forcefully one night, tied him to a chair and made him watch The Road four times before getting him to commence production. I'd pay to watch that. And the movie.


Put me down for that. The 1981 BBC version isn't bad, and is out on DVD. Unfortunately it is a bit dated, and I'd like to see a good remake.

The other one would be a personal favourite: Ice Station Zebra, but filmed as the mystery thriller it was written as, rather than parachuting russian marines in and cutting the second half of the book.


----------



## Beth Jones (May 4, 2012)

I would love to see "The Giver" or "The Lost Children" made into movies. Both books were so amazing and fantastic that even as an adult, I can't put them down.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Matterhorn

Song of Achilles

The Chaperone

Speed of Dark

STAIRS OF SAND

Some rivers end on the day of the dead (Pixar is doing a Day of the Dead animation --in the works)


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Beth Revis' Across the Universe series would make fantastic movies.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I actually hope they _don't_ make it. It''s not filmable. Especially the last three books with all the meta-nonsense in them.
> 
> I'd love to see a big-budget HBO series of Joe Abercrombie's 'First Law' trilogy. Do it GAME OF THRONES-style, uncensored and brutal as it needs to be. I'd cut off one of my fingers to see The Bloody-Nine, Bayaz, Glokta, Ferro and Jezel brought to life.


The Bloody Nine on the big screen, now that would be something. Very doable. But who would be the Bloody Nine? Maybe we need another thread on that. Glotka! Loved that miserable guy!

That said, I second your notion.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

King of Torts by John Grisham.

Ethan


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

One of CJ Sanson's Matthew Shardlake Mysteries.  I'd really like
the BBC to make them into a TV series.

I'm sure I know what all the authors on here were secretly thinking when they
read the subject of this thread...


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with the Fablehaven series!  I also would love to see Peter and the Star Catchers made into a movie.


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I keep hoping that Stephen King's The Dark Tower series will get made into movies. They keep sayings it's in development.


I would love to see them turn the JR Ward Black Dagger Brotherhood series turned into a movie.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Math said:


> One movie: '48 by James Herbert (how this has been missed, I have absolutely no idea)
> 
> Series of movies: The Amber series by Roger Zelazny (I think this has been avoided, rather than missed, as too difficult!!)


I haven't read '48 so I may be in for a treat.

Totally agree, the Amber series must have been considered but avoided. But _This Immortal_ would make a good action movie. Or _Doorways in the Sand_, one of my all time favorites; the aliens in the Kangaroo and Koala suit disguises still makes me smile, and it's a long time since I read it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Any of the Michael Harvey books that feature private eye Michael Kelly.  The Chicago Way, The Fifth Floor, The Third Rail and We All Fall Down would be excellent movies - or a TV series featuring Kelly.


----------



## C_Routon (Jun 7, 2012)

The JD Robb _In Death_... books would make a great movie or series. Stana Katic from Castle would be a fantastic Eve.

Stephen King's _Eyes of the Dragon _ would be good as a mini-series.

Also looking forward to _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

For me, it was the Adjustment Bureau. And I loved the movie. The compete and utter lack of women annoyed me, but at least Emily Blunt was in nearly every scene. That almost made up for it


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Gun, With Occasional Music by Jonatham Lethem would be interesting.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy, but at 1000 pages it'd be a long film.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

THE SPELLMANS  by Lisa Lutz 

comedic mystery with Sarah Silverman in the starring role

Come on, Hollywood!


----------



## raychensmith (Jul 11, 2012)

The Alienist with Christopher Nolan directing

1984 (again) with Ridley Scott

The Road (again) with Steven Spielberg


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

raychensmith said:


> The Alienist with Christopher Nolan directing


There's a script for that I have from 1994. So at some point they were trying to make it.

I don't know who was attached to direct it though.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

_The Bridge of Birds_ by Barry Hughart.
_Under Heaven_ by Guy Gavriel Kay.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Martel47 said:


> Ender's Game-and it is FINALLY getting made.


Ender's Game was at the top of my list, and I'll add Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series and Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson to it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What I'd really like to see is a GOOD movie based on one of Ross MacDonald's excellent Lew Archer novels. The couple that Paul Newman made were pretty second-rate, and Newman (who I generally like) insisted that his character's name be changed from Archer to 'Lew Harper,' apparently for superstitious reasons.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. Although I think it would make a better HBO series than a movie.


I'm actually quite shocked that it hasn't yet been adapted to either big or small scene yet, considering its popularity. But I agree with you, the scope of it would fit better in an HBO series.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Two books that I've always wanted to see on the big (or small) screen are:

_*A Confederacy of Dunces by*_ John Kennedy Toole.

and

_*The Stars My Destination*_ (aka _*Tyger! Tyger!*_) by Alfred Bester

The first, because it's absolutely hilarious and Ignatius Reilly is one of the most craziest and bizarre characters in all of literature; Don Quixote mixed with Sancho Panza with the cynical, comic superiority of Jonathan Swift.

And the second, because Gully Foyle's incredible story of revenge and self discovery is simply...monumental. "I kill you filthy!"


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Robin Hobb's Farseer Trilogy (Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin, Assassin's Quest,) although I can't imagine who'd play Fitz....
I'm also looking forward to the Hobbit . . . but how do you turn it into THREE movies?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

a bit of news for those wanting to see Dark Tower on the big screen..

http://www.deadline.com/2012/08/warner-bros-has-dark-tower-decision-looming-and-russell-crowe-is-in-the-mix/


----------



## Steve D Palmer (Jun 28, 2012)

The 13½ Lives of Captain Bluebear - I think this would make a fantastic movie because it's packed full of imagination and story.

A couple of people mentioned '48, the BBC are doing an adaption of The Secret of Crickley Hall later in the year. They are showing trailers already and I can't wait.


----------



## scribbler100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kim Newman's Anno Dracula

Warlord of Mars.  Like that will ever happen.

Michael Moorcock's Elric or Hawkmoon series


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like to see my western historical, Delilah about a Mountie hunting his brother's killer. I researched that one from WA state up the Cariboo Trail to Barkerville, B.C. A young Tom Selleck would have been perfect for the lead.


----------



## Sam Medina (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like to see a fantasy with a serious sci fi element to it... with characters who are more like real heroes... worn, unkempt, maybe a bit weathered... I can't watch one more movie with a bunch of 20 somethings who have perfect hair and the same facial expression no matter what's happening 

I'd really like to see *Heroes Die* made into a movie... 'Actors' in that world are people who are sent to another world where magic is real and people on earth can plug in and experience their adventures by way of a neuro-link... complete with a villain who is the quintessential 'magnificent bastard.'


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

The Hobit, of course. But I've been waiting forever on the remake of Logan's Run forever. They did a damn fine job of it with its initial release many years ago, but I sure wanted to see what the new CGI could do for it. Somehow it's stalled indefinitely during production. Me sad panda.

chris


----------



## Tacie Graves (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd love to see Agnes and the Hitman. It's not a classic, but I think that makes it easier to adapt to the big screen. It's modern, not sci-fi (works to reduce the budget) and it's got great dialogue. Another bonus is that the characters are written loosely enough that casting isn't a minefield.

I've heard from one of the authors' blogs that they've optioned it recently...  I just hope it actually gets made.

Tacie


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert (Mar 21, 2012)

_The Memory of Running_ by Ron McLarty


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Dare Me by Meg Abbott. Psychotic cheerleaders raise havoc!


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

I keep hoping to see The Man Who Laughs by Victor Hugo. The book is absolutely devastating story about the humans feeling,the fight for living and happiness which looks so unachievable!  Do you think I might just missed the movie somehow ?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Wool by  Hugh Howey .  As I was reading the book the other nite I said "Wow this
would make a fantastic movie".


----------



## Gayle Miller (Sep 22, 2012)

I would love the Skulduggery Pleasant books to be made into films. I could see them having a wide cinematic appeal.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I had recently replied to Beth Revis' _Across the Universe_ series, but I'd also like to add _Ten_ by Gretchen McNeil. The book read like a horror movie, and it would make an awesome one.


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

Neil Gaiman's "The Graveyard Book"  and I hear it's coming from none other than Henry Selick! His stop motion style should suit nicely. Can't wait.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Lisa Scott said:


> Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. Although I think it would make a better HBO series than a movie.


I second the Outlander series. Or The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars Trilogy


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd like to see Enemies and Playmates by Darcia Helle be adapted to film. All of her thrillers are first-rate, but this one was made for the silver screen.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

+1 for Ender's Game, I didn't know they were making it so excited about that though kind of concerned that they'll ruin it.
I would love to see Ready Player 1 by Ernest Cline


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

It would be author John Verdon's first three novels, THINK OF A NUMBER, SHUT YOUR EYES TIGHT, and LET THE DEVIL SLEEP, made into a series. His main character Dave Gurney is very complicated, less-than-perfect character that really grows on you. I love to see how this plays on the screen.


----------

